
Show HN: Notebag – A keyboard-focused note taking app - pretzelhands
https://notebag.app
======
pretzelhands
Hi Hacker News!

I built Notebag because I got a bit sick of other note taking apps breaking my
workflow. I wanted something that I could quickly show and hide and that would
allow me to jot down Markdown, so I could have a bit of structure.

And then Notebag happened! I hope you'll find it useful.

------
vageli
This looks great but I couldn't find any information on exporting data—does
this save notes as markdown on disk?

*edit: the FAQ mentions that the notes are encrypted and saved as markdown ([https://notebag.app/faq/](https://notebag.app/faq/))

Is there any way to sync notes between devices? What happens after the 7-day
trial is up? Are there any plans for mobile/web version to allow for entries
on the go?

~~~
pretzelhands
Hi! I'm currently working on note sync as it is one of the most requested
features so far.

As for the trial ending: You will have the possibility to export all your
notes as Markdown once the trial ends, so you're not locked in.

A mobile version is also planned for the future, currently researching on the
best approach!

~~~
vageli
Sorry for the slew of questions and thank you for the answers! I am checking
it out :D

------
mekster
Why would you bundle all OS's binary in the demo download? Also, please sign
the macOS binary.

------
dvdsgl
Looks great! Do you have a video demo?

~~~
pretzelhands
Hi, sadly I don't have a full video demo right now, but there are 6 short
demos on the landing page you can check out!

------
112
Crashing on NixOS with "libsecret-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file".

